# Magic salt



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I just ordered 7 pallets of magic, delivery next week. Any difference in how it goes through a spreader? I'm using a Fisher tailgate, and it's spread about 30 tons of salt in the last couple of seasons, is there any difference in the way magic flows verus salt?

Bill


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Talk to Taconic he is probably the expert in this area.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Yes, Taconic (John Parker) would know the answer for sure. From what I remember hearing at the BBQ, it goes through the spreader just the same as regular rock salt, but since it's more effective you can turn the flow rate down some. As for just how much it can be turned down, John's the man to ask!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

While John sells alot of magic, I dont think he has spread very much through a tail gate unit. We spread about 10 pallets in the last 2 seasons through a tailgate unit. It does spread nice, and works very well. Same settings as rock salt. Dont think that the magic will really cut a whole lot on salt usage, but will activate quicker, less harmfull, and have some residual effect for the next storm.
Dino


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Thanks for the input, I now have 7 pallets of Magic in my yard, I hope it's as good as every one says. I think I'm the first in this part of the world to use it. Thanks to John Parker for finding me a local distributor. Bring on the snow and ICE!

Bill


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Bill if i can be of any further help to you just call as there is a of gossip and non truths out there so if you or anyone else would like to know more about liquids or Magic salt please feel free to call and i will give you any info i can.The product will speak for itself once you have tried it.Let me know what you think
John Parker
845-485-4200


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Magic*

Had my frist real experience with Magic salt this week. We got about 12" of snow tues through wed morning. I'll just talk about 1 lot, my biggest, about 11/2 acres. I plowed 1"of snow off at 5 am Tues, and spread about 150#s of magic. The entrance is up hill for about 30 feet, so I put lots down there. It snowed lightly all day Tuesday and the lot had some slush and snow build up, but the entrance stayed black and wet. I plowed again at 5-6 pm and spread another 100-150#s. We started snow removal again at 5am Wed. the frist thing I noticed was there was almost NO snow sticking to the pavement , and this lot was extra busy, with the Christmas rush. I checked the lot again about noon, black and damp! The contractor for a mall next door was spreading sand! The next day my lot was still black and the contractor next door was spreading more sand! A friend of mine a merchant at the mall was upset because of the sand being tracked in by Christmas shoppers. My other lots were also in great shape. I would normally spread about 200-300#s of straight salt per application on this lot. So yes I think it does what it's supposed to.
PS It does seem to flow a little slower through the tailgate spreader which is great because I need less of it, but no hang up even though it looks really wet coming out of the bag, I know salt that wet would hang up>


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I have used,and use bullk magic salt,and if i remember right,the bulk salt that John sprays has double the magic than the bagged product,so it works even better.I have said this before,my experience with it has been great,so far,the only negative aspect,has been some tracking into stores,especially on white tile floors,but its nothing next to sand.If it doesnt rain hard,the next storm you get,you will have a time cushion to pre-treat,the residual magic will melt the initial snowfall,giving you more time to get there,and you will use less product.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Magic is a great product. I whole heartily recommend it to any one who is willing to try it. 
I think other types of coated salt may work, but IMO magic is proven.
Dino


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Give me a lttle guidance here for tommorrow, my first day of using magic.

It is raining now, and will a little overnight. By noon tommorrow it will begin to drop in temp, with 1" of snow predicted by dark. Then snow all night, with 8" predicted by Monday night. 40's tonight, and teens by Monday AM.

I have 4 churches that have services by 6 pm Sunday eve, and although the triggers are all 2", I think I will pre treat them with magic. How much snow should I let accumulate before spreading, or should I spread at the first flakes?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I would pre treat the churches at the first flakes,unless rain runoff is still heavy.It will take your Magic and run it off the application site,so no sense applying it if it wil be gone in 10 minutes.Anyway,you need to pretreat every lot since it wil be snowing,and you'll have traffic,and plow it as late as possible,but still ahead of incoming church traffic,this time,id hit it again a little heavier if its snowing good,this will give you plenty of fat to keep the bond from forming,and will probably melt the next inch of snow that comes down,clean it up after everyones gone,unless its snowing like mad,then open the lanes up,keep the entrances to the main road open,and treated,and come back when the lot are empty,thats all you can do.There will be no packed snow to deal with,it will all come right up so easy.if those lots arent pre treated,they will be solid ice the next day,after all that traffic packs the snow down,especially the main lanes,will be solid ice.If you have any doubts put down the magic,you cant go wrrong,your only out a few bucks,as long as you keep ice away,and no one gets hurt.Good luck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

This is where a temp gun would be real handy, but in liew of that gun, when you see the snow or slush start to accumulate on the edges of pavement, I would apply.
Dino


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

OK-

Thanks for the help!

More questions, is there a minimum amount of snow needed on the ground before I put down the Magic? I need to be 4 places at once, so obviously I need to start somewhere. As long as the rain is over and the snow has started, is it ever too early?


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

the only way your too early is if the snow stops,the sun comes out,and all you have is blue skies,......i think as long as your on top of your weather you will know whats going on and at worst case you may need to slightly reapply at first location but i bet not

dino summed it up best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Just remember to document everything.(air&ground temps,humidity,etc.)With these records you will have more success with you deicing whether you are putting coated salt or straight liquid.
Good Luck


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

It will work best with no snow on the ground. The only reason you dont want to apply it to early(before pavement temps will support accumulation) is that it may dilute out before the pavement temps drop. At which time you would have wasted the application. With coated salt you wont create problems like is possible with straight liquids, but no reason to throw away magic salt, it is not the cheapest stuff on the planet.
Dino


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

I just bought pre-weting system for my 8' V-Box spreader.
Can any one tell me what would be the best chemical to use?

I have heard liquid Calcium, Salt Brine.

Also can I buy magic salt in bulk?

Thanks 
Rick
American Snow & Ice Management, Inc.
St.louis, MO


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

I have to join in here & say that I am a beleiver in Magic. Last weekend was my first real test for Magic. We got around 5" of snow, sleet, then snow again. It was a real slow storm so I plowed all of my drives & only treated my 3 biggest ones. I had to do 1/2 of my route twice and the 3 that I treated scraped clean. We were impressed. We treated everything the second time around. Even those who don't get de-iced. This was a heavy wet snow, the kind that packs real easy. Even on the walks, second time around was a breeze (except for the fact it was heavy as hell). I just use a Scotts broadcast spreader and it flowed thru fine. A few times I had to feather the handle to keep it flowing, but I also had to do that with salt & calcium. It was also nice having one de-icer on the truck instead of having salt & calcium. Another nice thing about it was it didn't dry me out. No salt or cal dust flying around, or just that taste in your mouth...
Anyway I want to see it work when temps are alittle colder. I will be using it for the rest of the season (if there is one)

Mark


----------



## Rider1340 (Jan 3, 2002)

Is that magic some sort of corn syrup?Amazing .


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Magic-0/Ice B' Gone is an agricultural by-product of the distilling process, blended with magnesium chloride. It is a patented product under the original Hungarian Toth Patent and is protected in the U.S. by a use patent (#4,676,918). All other agricultural by-product liquid ice melt blends attempt to mimic this original product. More info is on our website. http://turfplus.net


----------



## Brian Akehurst (Jan 16, 2002)

Magic Salt works! Great product and easy to use.

brian


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just about finished my bagged magic and I'm placing an order for some liquid and treating salt myself. I'm impressed with the results, especially now that we've had some cold weather. Here's an example of how it's worked. I picked up a contract for a KFC/Pizza Hut restaurant this year, and the manager is impressed by the way his lot has been kept, and we're one of the few areas that have gotten even more snow then last year. He told me that the owner of the local Macdonalds approached him and wanted to know who was plowing his lot this year, because the Macdonald's guy took pride in having the cleanest lot in town, now his lot has snow on it when the KFC lot is black, and he wanted to know what was different. Anyways I now get free Chicken while plowing on top of the contract!

Bill


----------

